# hola from Ibiza



## SEOIbiza (Nov 28, 2007)

My girlfriend and I have "expatriated" ourselves to Ibiza 

is anyone else on here living in Ibiza?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

SEOIbiza said:


> My girlfriend and I have "expatriated" ourselves to Ibiza
> 
> is anyone else on here living in Ibiza?


Fraid not, but where (half way up a mountain on the coast) we are we can see the island on a clear day

Welcome to the forum


----------



## GoodBloke (Apr 4, 2008)

SEOIbiza said:


> My girlfriend and I have "expatriated" ourselves to Ibiza
> is anyone else on here living in Ibiza?


Hi, do you know any details for any of the astro turf football pitches on Ibiza please ? Anything at all would help at this stage - Address's / locations / general locations / telephone numbers / names of the areas the pitches are in - anything at all 

Cheers.

GB


----------



## lauraibz (Apr 21, 2008)

im in ibiza, not sure if i can help you, but there is astro pitches find a copy of the terrible spelling Ibiza sun and look for events in there??
good luck


----------



## GoodBloke (Apr 4, 2008)

Many thanks Laura, we're from the Alicante region of the Costa Blanca, so don't receive it here and have looked through the online version and didn't see anything relevant there 

Do you know any of the locations for the astro turf pitches please ?

GB


----------

